

Ask HN: I'm looking for a KickAss VOIP provider. - buzzfarmers

I'm looking for a KickAss VOIP provider. My present service provider has horrible customer service and I'd like to move my business number to a great company. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated.
======
orlandop
I've been using <http://www.inphonex.com/> for a couple of years, for personal
use, and also at work with an asterisk pbx. They are not the cheapest but I
have yet to have a problem, and their support (which I have only used for
configuration issues) is great.

------
donna
<http://www.sonictalk.net/> I just signed up, loved their DSL service.

